# Crime



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

Is there much crime in Dubai? I mean like robbery, fraud, burglary, bag snatching etc?


----------



## Maxfree (Jun 5, 2013)

Dubai is one of the safest cities in the world at all times.


----------



## skyrookie (Jun 3, 2013)

Never heard of anything go wrong while I was there. I remember seeing a cop on the expressway with his radar gun, but that's about it. 
I felt a lot safer there than I due here in the Chicago area.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

skyrookie said:


> I felt a lot safer there than I due here in the Chicago area.


You don't say. :tongue1:


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Dubai is astonishingly safe!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Petty crime does happen. A maid pilfering some money you left lying around, someone at the beach taking your wallet while you were swimming, you put your I-phone on the bar, get distracted speaking to someone for a minute, and suddenly the phone is gone. 

All of the above happened to friends in the last few weeks.

But it's still very rare and violent crime is almost unheard of (or it's not reported, which is probably a better way of putting it).


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

yes, petty crime is here, but you are unlikely to be robbed at knifepoint in the City.
You might get punched in the face in a nightclub by a bouncer..
There are reports / storeis of people trying scams to get your car off you in quieter 'out of town' areas.

You have to remember that the new iphone 5 you have sitting on the table could be worth the equivalent of 3+ months wages to some that pass you by, and maids working for an agency are lucky to see 10, or even 5 AED / hour. That small change is extremely tempting, i'd imagine.


but housemaids getting a battering, and animal abuse seem all too common, given the number of news stories - and that's only the reported ones.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Fraud is called "doing the good business"

Burglary happens more than you think/is reported publicly. Theft from driveways is particularly common.

I'd be highly surprised if anyone was to ever get robbed at knifepoint, mugged, pick pocketed or bag snatched.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Crime is nowhere near the levels elsewhere .. but that doesn't mean you shouldn't take the basic, common-sense precautions like locking your car doors, not keeping too much cash in your wallet etc.. why give someone the chance ...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Fraud very common, yes, in the form of property scams / uncompleted projects , car sales scams, and the occasional 'work from home and become rich' schemes (yes people still fall for those!)

There's also petty crime as others have mentioned but nowhere near what you would experience in other countries. The city is very safe but don't let that get in the way of common sense.


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

From my experience, there are some areas worse than others; some of the more serious crimes go unreported in the media and give, maybe unintensionally a false impression and not to deter tourists or investors. A colleague told me that on their estate, (no names) a small child was assaulted and the police were patrolling the area more than normal for weeks after. 

As others have said general common sense precautions is the name of the game.....


----------

